# My Memory Usage is high in Task Manager!



## chow2rich (Apr 11, 2008)

Something is using up my Memory Usage when I looked in Task Manager. I might be hijacked with a malware that's affecting my memory usage. How do I find out that malware is eating up my memory usage? I did a virus scan and found nothing.


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi chow2rich, this is a good place to start. Mike

5 Step Process


----------

